# PSW and Updating an Old Industry



## Amberlith (Oct 17, 2009)

As I've said, PSW in Las Vegas was, as usual, a terrific aid to almost everyone irrespective of skill level or purpose. However, I hope that next year, they give a bit more emphasis on drawing older photographers who have, in some cases, great experience and skill, into the new, digital age. As to my own experience, I've seen clearly that there are many compensations to be made in thinking and ' workflow' when shooting with a CCD or CMOS sensor vs emulsion film.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 20, 2009)

Good point Amberlith!

Some of the technique employed when we couldn't see the results immediately can definitely benefit our practice in the digital age.


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 20, 2009)

Exactly what I was trying to say


----------

